

Do we really need project managers? - carusen
http://corporategeek.info/why-do-we-need-project-managers-positive-justification

======
tinkerfairy
I am managing projects in an Open-Hardware community. My personal observation
says - yes. The chief reason being, a large number of ideas. The good ones
tend to get lost, or ignored. My role is to constantly review the new ideas,
at the same time to make sure that the old on-going projects are not stalled.
I also make sure that the repetition of effort does not happen.

